

HOW TO: Space Out Your Tweets Without Being Online All Day - apedley
http://mashable.com/2011/08/24/space-out-your-tweets/

======
bradleyjoyce
If you want _smart_ scheduling.. check out <http://queued.at> ... if you want
to integrate smart scheduling into your app check out
<http://developers.smartshareapi.com/>

